# Excited New Outback Owner



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi everyone - my husband and I are new to the Outback - I had never heard of them until a few weeks ago.








Once we saw them, everything else was just "ok". We are going to pay the dealer tomorrw and have it delivered next week. My husband has not found "the truck" yet. We are getting a deisel 2500 something!! We have four kids and need a monster...lol

Just wanted to say hi - I have been lurking for a few days and am so excited about all the mods, and info I have received!!

Sheryl
from Mass


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right on, Cheryl! Outbacks are the best. Can you detect any bias?

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!

No more lurking, your contributions are welcome and congradulations on the new trailer

John

action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS! Let us know if you need any info...specifically. We like to help!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome!

Which model did you get??????? I'm guessing 28RSDS (four bunks)

Think FORD PSD!

Sidewinder


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Sheryl to the Outback Family
And congrats on the new outback.
So no more lurking around and jump on in









Don action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on you new TT








Welcome to Outbackers action

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sheryl,

Welcome to the Outback family! action

You made a great choice!


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

brandycroz said:


> Hi everyone - my husband and I are new to the Outback - I had never heard of them until a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard.......Lurk all you want, this is a great forum for information and advice. I am continuously amazed at the depth of creativity and experience.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome and congrats. Great choice on the Outback, you will not be disappointed. Make sure you visit the site often, you will be amazed at what you can learn here and what you can share with everyone else.

Happy Camping!

Big Iron


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome to the club. We looked a while before buying the outback and it was by far the best choice for us. We just bought the F-250 with the powerstroke and spent a week running all over the NC and VA mountains with it. The power is outrageous after towing with a small V-8 for 6 months. Problem for you is the seating. Ours is the Lariet with captains chairs up front. Good luck... action


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow, I can actually be on the welcoming side! Here's to four kids!

I'm curious which model you're getting as well. We bought the Outback monster to go with our monster family.


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats!!! and welcome, your gonna learn so much here you won't believe it. The people are fantastic ..............

*keep on outbackin'*


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome! Have no fear posting here, we are a very civilized bunch. Congrats on the Outback, you will love it. action


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> Welcome! Have no fear posting here, we are a very civilized bunch. Congrats on the Outback, you will love it. action
> [snapback]46722[/snapback]​


 Welcome and we just joined the gp here ourselves thanks to Randy... (take a bow Randy).
We bought a new 05' in March a 25RSS and you wont be disappointed in your Outback. We LOVE ours!!
Judy & Bob and (2blackdogs)


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

sheryl action 
welcome to outbackers.com
and congrats on the new trailer









darrel


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the great welcome party!!







We went to the dealer today to pay the balance!! But now we have to wait a week for them to deliver it. I am already trying to decide where to go for our first trip...it won't be too far, as this will be our first trailer ever.

We decided on the 28rss...four bunks, sofa slide, brand new 05! Got a great deal too (hopefully), they were cheaper than the other 10 places I called and all the ones we visited!!

So now its just finding that diesel 2500 ford, chevy, dodge...who knows......... We need the room for the kids, we have four (9 yo girl, 6 yo boy/girl twins and 14 mo girl) and a dog and rabbit too - but they are not allowed in the TT,










I hope to get to chat often.....

Sheryl


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great choice! Make sure you do a thorough pre-delivery inspection. Our dealer was great about it and even showed us how to operate everything. He showed us how then made us do each task ourselves to make sure we understood (like the awning, etc.).


----------

